# Another GLOCK explosion!



## brisk21

I work for a department of corrections, and one of the new officers was in training for the GLOCK, and she was fireing a model 22 (.40 cal.) and it exploded. I do not yet know exactly if it was the gun or the cartrige, but Id be willing to bet that it was an overcharged cartrige. man, I just ordered a model 17, and I have plenty of faith in it, but I keep hearing about these .40 cal glocks exploding, so I would suggest staying away from these model of glocks.


----------



## Wyatt

Is she OK?


----------



## submoa

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html

Glock barrels do not provide full case support. This chamber design flaw has been determined to be the primary cause for Glock explosions.

Rationalizations of "there are a lot of them out there" has all the merit of saying that "Explorers are the most popular SUV, some will rollover."


----------



## Lucky13

I've had my Glock 23 for eight years, only about 8,000 rounds through it, but, I've never had an issue. If I ever have the need to remove the round in the chamber, I don't continue to cycle it through. :smt102


----------



## Mike Barham

Of course, one reason you hear about more Glock .40s exploding than anything else is that it is by far the single most popular law enforcement gun in America.


----------



## brisk21

The officer is fine. a few minor burns. she actually came back and qualified with another glock later that day.


----------



## brisk21

Mike Barham said:


> Of course, one reason you hear about more Glock .40s exploding than anything else is that it is by far the single most popular law enforcement gun in America.


I understand that, but it seems like that should never happen. I mean, I love glocks, and I actually just ordered one, (17), but you never really heard about this happening with any 9mm pistol. I know it is such a small percentage, compared to the millions of rounds that have been fired through the glock .40 cals, but it just seems like maybe that unsupported part of the case is really the issue. I know glock says that any factory standard ammo is fine, but I think that a gun should be able to hold up to an overcharged round just in case of an error in the manufacturing process, which clearly happens. I really think that glock should redesign their 40 cal barell chamers. it wouldnt be that hard, allbeit expensive. they could do it without changing anything but a barrell swap. like a recall, I know that would be alot of barells to replace, but it may be time for glock to admit theirs a problem and fix it.


----------



## MLB

"fixing" the unsupported chamber would likely affect reliability though. If it were easy as reshaping the feed ramp, I'm sure it would have been done already.


----------



## brisk21

yah, you may be right, but i'll bet it could be done without sacrificing reliability. I just suspect that glock won't admit thiers a problem.


----------



## Desertrat

I have never heard of a 9mm doing that yet.....but like some said.....lots of 40's....


----------



## brisk21

I also hear of it mostly happening in the .40 cal. probably because of the higher than average pressure of the round when it ignights.


----------



## Ram Rod

I've had a KB in my G17. A few years ago--shooting out of a box of 'Enforcer' factory re-manufactured 9mm. Case slpit, burned the top of my right (shooting hand) and ejected the magazine. There---you happy now? I've got one 50 round box of that ammo left---don't know if I'll shoot it or not.


----------



## brisk21

well, I guess that goes to show that its not just the .40 cal. thats the first 9 ive heard of doing that. glad it didn't serously hurt you. I wouldn't shoot that ammo if I were you. actually, I wouldn't shoot any remanufactured ammo out of a glock if I were you.


----------



## TOF

MLB said:


> "fixing" the unsupported chamber would likely affect reliability though. If it were easy as reshaping the feed ramp, I'm sure it would have been done already.


In my mind fixing the cause of KB's would equal increasing reliability.

I want my guns to go boom every time which equals reliability but throw in an occasional Kboom and I call it unreliable. :smt076

:smt1099


----------



## brisk21

TOF said:


> In my mind fixing the cause of KB's would equal increasing reliability.
> 
> I want my guns to go boom every time which equals reliability but throw in an occasional Kboom and I call it unreliable. :smt076
> 
> :smt1099


though I agree that a kaboom makes a gun much less relaiable, the kabooms in glocks are much much less than occasional compared to how many glocks there are in service plus privately owned in the world. If your glock kabooms, Id say its like the odds of winning the lottery.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

brisk21 said:


> though I agree that a kaboom makes a gun much less relaiable, the kabooms in glocks are much much less than occasional compared to how many glocks there are in service plus privately owned in the world. If your glock kabooms, Id say its like the odds of winning the lottery.


Let's just hope your winning numbers don't come up with a BG in your face. :mrgreen::numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## Glockamania®

I own two Glocks in .40S&W and so far, so good.


----------



## billt

If you take the total number of "kabooms", and subtract the ones that were ammunition related, (overcharges), you've got a better chance of being struck by lightning, than having your Glock explode. Judging by the photos I would say this was a direct result from an overcharged round. The way the entire top of the chamber is blown off would suggest it's definitely ammo related. Bill T.


----------



## Wyatt

billt said:


> If you take the total number of "kabooms", and subtract the ones that were ammunition related, (overcharges), you've got a better chance of being struck by lightning, than having your Glock explode. Judging by the photos I would say this was a direct result from an overcharged round. The way the entire top of the chamber is blown off would suggest it's definitely ammo related. Bill T.


Frankly, it's not relevant to me that some of the KB's may be ammo related. I mean, I doubt only Glock owners are getting the occasional overcharged round yet you don't hear about this problem with most other makes of guns nearly to the extent that you do with Glocks. So it seems there is something about the design of the Glock that doesn't stand up to the overcharged round like other guns do, and this may result in serious injury. I know if my gun should blow up in my face I'm not going to be OK with it just cuz it was ammo related. You can be sure I wouldn't buy another since there is always a likelyhood you will chamber a hot round every now and then. If the model is known to have issues handling it I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## billt

Wyatt said:


> Frankly, it's not relevant to me that some of the KB's may be ammo related. I mean, I doubt only Glock owners are getting the occasional overcharged round yet you don't hear about this problem with most other makes of guns nearly to the extent that you do with Glocks. So it seems there is something about the design of the Glock that doesn't stand up to the overcharged round like other guns do, and this may result in serious injury. I know if my gun should blow up in my face I'm not going to be OK with it just cuz it was ammo related. You can be sure I wouldn't buy another since there is always a likelyhood you will chamber a hot round every now and then. If the model is known to have issues handling it I want nothing to do with it.


Glocks are rated for the same ammunition as anyone else's models are. The frequency of this is so rare it's not worth getting concerned about. It's the most widely used handgun today in worldwide law enforcement. Take all of the ammunition sent downrange by Glocks in a year. Divide that number into the amount of blow ups that occur, and you are far more likely to be hurt or killed driving to work, or the local market. You "don't hear about" other makers problems simply because they don't have a 1/10th of the amount of firearms out there Glock has. There are far more people killed and injured who drive GM vehicles than Ferrari's. Does this mean GM makes unsafe cars and trucks? Doubtful. All of this is much to do about nothing. Bill T.


----------



## Wyatt

billt said:


> Glocks are rated for the same ammunition as anyone else's models are. The frequency of this is so rare it's not worth getting concerned about. It's the most widely used handgun today in worldwide law enforcement. Take all of the ammunition sent downrange by Glocks in a year. Divide that number into the amount of blow ups that occur, and you are far more likely to be hurt or killed driving to work, or the local market. You "don't hear about" other makers problems simply because they don't have a 1/10th of the amount of firearms out there Glock has. There are far more people killed and injured who drive GM vehicles than Ferrari's. Does this mean GM makes unsafe cars and trucks? Doubtful. All of this is much to do about nothing. Bill T.


I'm not informed enough about the statistics to argue with you regarding Glocks outnumbering any other gun 10 to 1. But I'm not referring to just one or another manufacturer. I've not really heard much about Kaboom problems (enough instances for at least some informed about firearms to consider it a problem) regarding ANY other make, and I do doubt that Glocks outnumber all other guns combined by 10:1. It just doesn't sound like an industry-wide problem to me, it sounds like a Glock issue.

I don't quite understand your analogy regarding GM vs. Ferraris. But if enough instances of a problem surfaced with a particular GM model (say failing brakes for example) for it to become fairly well known, that model would very likely be recalled to correct the issue. It would have nothing to do with comparing how many are on the road versus Ferraris, Bentley's or whatever.

In any event, all I'm really saying is if a gun blew up in my face I would not be inclined to buy another one. If, as you say, you see this as much to do about nothing, then I suppose you would. I've heard of enough instances of Kabooms from others that I would not be inclined to buy one to begin with. You obviously feel differently and I respect that. It's all good.


----------



## HadEmAll

brisk21 said:


> ..... I do not yet know exactly if it was the gun or the cartrige, but Id be willing to bet that it was an overcharged cartrige....


What was the ammo? Factory, reloads?


----------



## brisk21

the ammo was factory and brand new. I believe it was winchester white box.


----------



## billt

With all of the ammunition recalls lately, I think I'd trust reloads more! Bill T.


----------



## bluehandgun

why is the 40 more popular than the 357? i would think the 357 is a better cartridge for LE?


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

brisk21 said:


> I work for a department of corrections, and one of the new officers was in training for the GLOCK, and she was fireing a model 22 (.40 cal.) and it exploded. I do not yet know exactly if it was the gun or the cartrige, but Id be willing to bet that it was an overcharged cartrige. man, I just ordered a model 17, and I have plenty of faith in it, but I keep hearing about these .40 cal glocks exploding, so I would suggest staying away from these model of glocks.


Theres a reason Larry Vickers only recommends Glock in 9mm. Not to mention the Glock 22 and 23s have been having feeding issues when a tac light is attached.

Glock added a coil to the mag spring and a new follower. Things supposedly improved. Not sure if the fix is 100% though.

Glocks were designed and built around the 9mm.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

Mike Barham said:


> Of course, one reason you hear about more Glock .40s exploding than anything else is that it is by far the single most popular law enforcement gun in America.


I still believe its a disproportionate number compared to other makes. The Glock was built around the 9mm. Glock just bored out the barrel, changed the ejector and extractor, and viola...you have a Glock 22. Not to mention the unsupported chamber to facilitate better feeding.

I only deal with Glocks in 9mm.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

brisk21 said:


> The officer is fine. a few minor burns. she actually came back and qualified with another glock later that day.


off topic: How many times do u guys qualify per year?


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

brisk21 said:


> yah, you may be right, but i'll bet it could be done without sacrificing reliability. I just suspect that glock won't admit thiers a problem.


An arrogant company like Glock?, noooooooooo. :smt083 Glock likes to fix things quietly.

Get a 19 or a 17, cant go wrong with either of those.


----------



## Zaakir*Abdullah

bluehandgun said:


> why is the 40 more popular than the 357? i would think the 357 is a better cartridge for LE?


Good question.


----------



## billt

bluehandgun said:


> why is the 40 more popular than the 357? i would think the 357 is a better cartridge for LE?


Ballistically better perhaps. What makes a law enforcement round popular is cost more than anything. Equipping a major urban police force is a costly venture. If "Caliber A" is offered to a large force in "Handgun B", at an attractive price, that will influence their decision far more than stopping power, or ballistic superiority. Glock has done well in this dept. because they have cut some unbelievable deals to law enforcement from a cost savings standpoint. Always remember the buck rules far more than officers, or "the peoples" safety. Remember those Pinto gas tanks? Burning alive in your car was a better risk for Ford to assume than paying the $7.50 per car to prevent it. Bill T.


----------



## Fargold

*Glock 17 explosion*

mine just blew, 9mm reloads all under the max pressure. The base of the case blew out the side breaking of a piece of poly frame and cracking more. Most ofthe shraplnal went out the left side and into my hand. I have fired around 500rounds with this Gen 4 and this was the first problem, still hurt like hell thought ok. Local Dealer won't help because warrenty was void as soon as I used read ammo. I agree that the chamber should be desisned better to support the bass.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Fargold said:


> mine just blew, 9mm reloads all under the max pressure. The base of the case blew out the side breaking of a piece of poly frame and cracking more. Most ofthe shraplnal went out the left side and into my hand. I have fired around 500rounds with this Gen 4 and this was the first problem, still hurt like hell thought ok. Local Dealer won't help because warrenty was void as soon as I used read ammo. I agree that the chamber should be desisned better to support the bass.


ouch, guess now we know why using reloads/handloads voids glocks warranty..... hope you heal up soon.....


----------



## scooter

brisk21 said:


> I understand that, but it seems like that should never happen. I mean, I love glocks, and I actually just ordered one, (17), but you never really heard about this happening with any 9mm pistol. I know it is such a small percentage, compared to the millions of rounds that have been fired through the glock .40 cals, but it just seems like maybe that unsupported part of the case is really the issue. I know glock says that any factory standard ammo is fine, but I think that a gun should be able to hold up to an overcharged round just in case of an error in the manufacturing process, which clearly happens. I really think that glock should redesign their 40 cal barell chamers. it wouldnt be that hard, allbeit expensive. they could do it without changing anything but a barrell swap. like a recall, I know that would be alot of barells to replace, but it may be time for glock to admit theirs a problem and fix it.


Last I checked (long ago) firearms HAD to be proofed(fired with excessively high pressure). If glocks are still exploding it would seem to be a design flaw(at least to me), and No I dont own a glock or any other tupperware firearm, just dont like the looks of ANY of them.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

scooter said:


> Last I checked (long ago) firearms HAD to be proofed(fired with excessively high pressure).....


while "proofing" is still required in many european countries, there are no laws in the u.s. requiring any proofing, nor have there been.


----------



## chessail77

If Glock redesigned the barrel and admitted a design flaw,and all the .40 cal they have out there, imagine how much the cost would be for that move....JJ


----------



## FNISHR

I'm having a hard time understanding this. If the reloads are all under the specified pressure, or at least supposed to be, is it likely that reloading errors are to blame, or is it more likely caused by something else. I've got more than 3000 rounds on my G17 and really enjoy it, but I've never gotten around to trying a reload in it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

FNISHR said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding this. If the reloads are all under the specified pressure, or at least supposed to be, is it likely that reloading errors are to blame, or is it more likely caused by something else. I've got more than 3000 rounds on my G17 and really enjoy it, but I've never gotten around to trying a reload in it.


i have been doing some reading on this and have found a few things that i did not know, since i am not a reloader....

the case expands and stretches during firing (i did know this) and when it elongates the case wall thins out (i would have known this, it stands to reason the brass must come from somewhere).

also the case rim is weakened by the extraction process (even NEW FACTORY ammo is only designed to be cycled 2 TIMES)

so you have a weakened rim and a thinner walled case and now you are loading everything to the max.... and the case is NOT supported correctly due to the design of the barrel.

now we might have one more factor.... the bullet is set in the brass at a certain depth, just loading it into the camber via the slide can set it back into the brass even deeper, creating even greater pressures , and a weakened case.....

in a design where the case is fully supported, you get a split case... in a glock, you get a catastrophic failure.

its no secret that i am not a glockophile, and havent been since the days i was UNinstalling the new york triggers in my own shop. but this condition has been cataloged and photographed and blogged and reported on for almost 2 decades.... glocks blow up , ALOT


----------



## denner

Zaakir*Abdullah said:


> Good question.


Well, 357sig vs. 40cal for LE. In LE, you must consider penetration through intermediate barriers such as auto windshields, auto bodies, drywall, doors, and such. The 180 grain 40's seem to do relatively well in this particular area.


----------



## FNISHR

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i have been doing some reading on this and have found a few things that i did not know, since i am not a reloader....
> 
> the case expands and stretches during firing (i did know this) and when it elongates the case wall thins out (i would have known this, it stands to reason the brass must come from somewhere).
> 
> also the case rim is weakened by the extraction process (even NEW FACTORY ammo is only designed to be cycled 2 TIMES)
> 
> so you have a weakened rim and a thinner walled case and now you are loading everything to the max.... and the case is NOT supported correctly due to the design of the barrel.
> 
> now we might have one more factor.... the bullet is set in the brass at a certain depth, just loading it into the camber via the slide can set it back into the brass even deeper, creating even greater pressures , and a weakened case.....
> 
> in a design where the case is fully supported, you get a split case... in a glock, you get a catastrophic failure.
> 
> its no secret that i am not a glockophile, and havent been since the days i was UNinstalling the new york triggers in my own shop. but this condition has been cataloged and photographed and blogged and reported on for almost 2 decades.... glocks blow up , ALOT


Thanks, Ted. That helps a lot.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

FNISHR said:


> Thanks, Ted. That helps a lot.


yvw

i hope i got it right, like i said i was just recently researching this and it makes sense to me, but i am not a reloader so if i got it wrong, i hope someone steps up and corrects me.


----------



## HK Dan

1) The unsupported chamber myth--that ended late in Gen II. Gen III pistols have a pretty much typical chamber for modern pistols.

2) I have a G22, G23, G27, and G35. I shoot USPSA and IDPA with those guns. I have literally tens of thousands of rounds in matches and in practice with nary a hitch, glitch, or "kaboom". 40 is a high pressure cartridge, plain and simple. GLOCK is no more prone to issues than other designs. In fact I have personally seen more 1911s blow up than I have GLOCKs. It's 4:1 so far. 1 G27 vs 1 Springfield, 2 Kimbers, and a Sig 1911. A shooter was injured in only one incident--the Sig 1911 had an apparent overcharge and literally blew in half. The shooter took shrapnel to his hands, forearms and face. It was at a match, so he had eyewear on and was not more than superficially injured.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

HK Dan said:


> 1) The unsupported chamber myth--that ended late in Gen II. Gen III pistols have a pretty much typical chamber for modern pistols.
> 
> 2) I have a G22, G23, G27, and G35. I shoot USPSA and IDPA with those guns. I have literally tens of thousands of rounds in matches and in practice with nary a hitch, glitch, or "kaboom". 40 is a high pressure cartridge, plain and simple. GLOCK is no more prone to issues than other designs. In fact I have personally seen more 1911s blow up than I have GLOCKs. It's 4:1 so far. 1 G27 vs 1 Springfield, 2 Kimbers, and a Sig 1911. A shooter was injured in only one incident--the Sig 1911 had an apparent overcharge and literally blew in half. The shooter took shrapnel to his hands, forearms and face. It was at a match, so he had eyewear on and was not more than superficially injured.


so the myth ended when they did a design change from gen2 to gen3.... but yet the recent poster stated his blown up glock was a gen4???

and because you have never been hit by a meteor doesnt mean that 1000s of people havent


----------



## VAMarine

9mm Glock Ka-booms are rare enough on their own pre Gen 3. Gen 3 9mm Glock ka-booms even rarer still. Gen4 9mm Glock ka-booom, not likely going to be the gun.

Gotta' go with Dan on this one. The unsupproted chamber was more of a .40 / .45 issue and Glock changed the chambers a while back improving case support. Blaming the chamber for a 9mm ka-boom just doesn't fly IMHO.



Fargold said:


> mine just blew, *9mm reloads all under the max pressure.* The base of the case blew out the side breaking of a piece of poly frame and cracking more. Most ofthe shraplnal went out the left side and into my hand. I have fired around 500rounds with this Gen 4 and this was the first problem, still hurt like hell thought ok. Local Dealer won't help because warrenty was void as soon as I used read ammo*.* I agree that the chamber should be desisned better to support the bass.


I don't see how you could verify that the load that blew up was under max, all it takes is one that isn't. Sure you can chrono a batch of rounds etc. but all that's going to tell you that THOSE rounds are in the right ball park.

Are you using a powder alarm?


----------

